# PROJECT GTR GT500



## KNIGHT 7 (Aug 8, 2007)

the owner of the beast...


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

ill take it you haven't needed to re-fuel it yet...


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

its certainly outrageous and extreme which is obviously how it was designed to be.....

and in the most polite way i can put this:

its not a good look.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

i really like it.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

plkettle said:


> its certainly outrageous and extreme which is obviously how it was designed to be.....
> 
> and in the most polite way i can put this:
> 
> its not a good look.


Agree.

Props for all the work though!


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

Sorry to say that as much as I admire the effort that's gone into this project, 
I don't like the look of it


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Woaah that's a lot of work. I like it very much an nice color. Looks like a stealth bomber. thanks for sharing


----------



## fr0sty (Nov 28, 2007)

great collection of carbon'ed out cars... nice gt btw


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

It *could* have looked like this:










but instead it looks like this, shame:


----------



## Urbanjam3s (Jan 24, 2007)

Cars look good, your exhaust looks abit tiny considering the rest of the car though.

Any more pictures and info on that red fto?


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

Bloody Horrible!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

It NEEDS spacers, other then that it's just the taste of the owner. :thumbsup:


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

I think sideways taff has got it spot on.
I admire all the work what it must have taken though.


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

The front looks nice, but from the back of the door to the rear the styling goes to crap.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

not only have the bodyshop made a total mess of the skyline, they have made a total mess aof a few others too










sorry but some times just becuase you can do something does not mean that you should. The lines are all wrong, non of them make any sense of the car or even the rest of the kit.

Simon


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Sorry but it does nothing for me and your still calling it a GTR when its a GTT.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Looks just "OK" from the front, the rest looks terrible to me, the picture of how it could have looked was much better although still pretty damn ugly.

Each to their own I suppose.


----------



## KNIGHT 7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hodgie said:


> Sorry but it does nothing for me and your still calling it a GTR when its a GTT.


yeah is a gtt then...
how i wish u can do something to yr GTR 34,something custom
made by yr own idea on your GTR 34....if u have 1
pls share....


----------



## SRTgtr33 (Nov 28, 2006)

taste sure money can't buy...


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

KNIGHT 7 said:


> yeah is a gtt then...
> how i wish u can do something to yr GTR 34,something custom
> made by yr own idea on your GTR 34....if u have 1
> pls share....


For those who can be f**ked to type the couple of letters extra....

u = you
yr = Your 
1 = one
pls = please

oh and sorry I dont really like the car, its a little over the top for my tastes, it also needs spacers or bigger/wider wheels.


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

KNIGHT 7 said:


> yeah is a gtt then...
> how i wish u can do something to yr GTR 34,something custom
> made by yr own idea on your GTR 34....if u have 1
> pls share....


Yeah it's a shame he doesn't have a gaudy, ugly, rediculous body kit on his GTR. Because then he could only pretend to look like a track car like your monstrosity is doing, instead of going out there and flogging it on race tracks like he actually does :runaway:


----------



## KNIGHT 7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well here we go....


----------



## KNIGHT 7 (Aug 8, 2007)

AJFleming said:


> For those who can be f**ked to type the couple of letters extra....
> 
> u = you
> yr = Your
> ...



yeah i agree on the rim and sorry the word... me bad
good day


----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)

Front portion looks ok to me... and somehow he lost the plot when he reached the rear  Rims are 2 inches too small... 

Outrageous... yes, Attractive... no, it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## cbljkkj (Jan 29, 2006)

KNIGHT 7:

Did you obtain a show-car license for your car? With that wide-body work, it's nowhere near legal on our Malaysian roads. A+ for effort but the rear arch design could be better. All the best.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

the front end, and paint colour looks awesome. what paint colour/code is that?

the rear end needs a little restructuring and wheels needs some spacers however.


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

as long as the owners likes it...


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

truly horrific


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

KNIGHT 7 said:


> yeah is a gtt then...
> how i wish u can do something to yr GTR 34,something custom
> made by yr own idea on your GTR 34....if u have 1
> pls share....


Sorry but i`ve got a 33 "GTR". More substance than show.


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

front end is pretty well done but the rest of the car after the door is just nasty.


----------



## chucai (Dec 4, 2006)

hmm... loads of work and man hours have been put in building the car, well done for showing the passion and enthutiasm you have for the car but neverthless the design and the setup up of the car still comes to different perception on different individuals...


----------



## romeo (Jul 30, 2006)

FUGLY!!!


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Did Tim Burton design the kit??


----------



## Zman (Sep 23, 2002)

i think the front looks great, but the rear not so great


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

poor guy getting so much stick!!
i dont recall in his post that he asked for peoples opinions (although i understand they can be given and can be expected)
i think some of them are quite harsh.

alot of work has gone into this unique kit that the owner obviously likes, if any one of us could make something unique for the car that we think looked good im prety sure we would. its only because we cant why we dont.

looks good anyway, especially like the colour.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

First of all: Big respect for doing what you like:clap: 

Its maybe not everyones taste,i like parts of it,but it needs to be lower and have wider/bigger wheels,like in the photoshop from Sideways.taff

Front looks really cool,side and rear would need a little work as they look to straight.

And people,please stop the bashing,there are even more ugly cars on ebay.co.uk,Nissan Primera with Skyline lights etc..............

It is a Skyline and im sure the owner is proud of it.

PS: Don´t call it a GTR when its a GTT 

best regards
Alex


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

The front of the car looks good, but the rest is not to my taste


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

I hoped it was a Photoshop job...!!!


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

Ed. said:


> Did Tim Burton design the kit??


stevie wonder more like:chuckle:


----------



## KNIGHT 7 (Aug 8, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> First of all: Big respect for doing what you like:clap:
> 
> Its maybe not everyones taste,i like parts of it,but it needs to be lower and have wider/bigger wheels,like in the photoshop from Sideways.taff
> 
> ...



thanks alex.. thanks alot for clarify bro n i agree with u...ok then ...i just type that it in that all, i dont know what to put for the heading,well next time i will put GTT500 PROJECT ya..
oh this is not my car and it belong to a friend of mine...
anyway i really like to see a 34 GTR with custom bodykit which can consider major work been done because i havent see any yet accept by car company or a show car..how about individual own??.. i have see a GTR 32 and it look nice but then someone say is like a transfomer... please dont get me wrong,im not bashing anyone....


----------



## KNIGHT 7 (Aug 8, 2007)

mava_rules said:


> poor guy getting so much stick!!
> i dont recall in his post that he asked for peoples opinions (although i understand they can be given and can be expected)
> i think some of them are quite harsh.
> 
> ...



thank you for understanding....
well anyway let them be cos some of then dont even have a GTt...
actually kind a use to it ..
let them enjoy what they doing and while we enjoy our driving...
good day

ps is not my car and it belong to a friend of mine... yes im driving a GTt..


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

For what its worth I actually do think it looks pretty good...


----------



## KNIGHT 7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sideways.taff said:


> It *could* have looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah true,it should be that way... if u paid or if u have a GTt!!!! and must remember to lower it till what u suggest in the picture..
it dont need a bodykit a normal also can do it... u try to ask around,what other member advice... must be exactly that low ya... but i think u can do it with your car...


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

KNIGHT 7 said:


> yeah true,it should be that way... if u paid or if u have a GTt!!!! and must remember to lower it till what u suggest in the picture..
> it dont need a bodykit a normal also can do it... u try to ask around,what other member advice... must be exactly that low ya... but i think u can do it with your car...


Don't start preaching to me about what can and can't be done on a car sunshine  I'm 100% certain that I could get a GTT to sit that low, its not rocket science. If your friend went to all that trouble of getting the bodykit made and fitted like that then I'm sure he'd find a way of getting the car to sit right.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

323ian said:


> I think sideways taff has got it spot on.
> I admire all the work what it must have taken though.


Yep totally agree.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Knight, nice car your mate has there, what ever the details are pleasing or not, it would look killer in reality, pictures don't do justice to theses type of cars . . .

Could you post some more pictures of that wide body Silvia and Soarer please.:thumbsup:


----------



## A'PEXi (May 21, 2005)

it seems like the same kit has been moulded onto all the cars in the line up there....


----------



## EliteGTR (Aug 29, 2006)

For the people saying stop bad mouthing it, well if you post pics expect it. The body kit does look terrible. The front came out great. The side looks like no thought was put into it. Its flat and does not flow with the car, the lines are wrong. Just tell you friend to reevaluate the side. The car has great potential.


----------



## KNIGHT 7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sideways.taff said:


> Don't start preaching to me about what can and can't be done on a car sunshine  I'm 100% certain that I could get a GTT to sit that low, its not rocket science. If your friend went to all that trouble of getting the bodykit made and fitted like that then I'm sure he'd find a way of getting the car to sit right.



good.... i respect u man... er but the front wheel fender that low too??? i mean just like the pic u show me... cos if u really can do that,i be very shame because i dont understand a think about car BUYT if u cant then...... well is ok.
anywy car is for fun n enjoy... so let enjoy driving... n dont argue amount ourself... we are nissan family member....
good day
god bless


----------



## KNIGHT 7 (Aug 8, 2007)

KNIGHT 7 said:


> good.... i respect u man... er but the front wheel fender that low too??? i mean just like the pic u show me... cos if u really can do that,i be very shame because i dont understand a think about car BUYT if u cant then...... well is ok.


ok ok me bad.... i shouldnt have say thing like that... 
im SORRY...
me very very bad...:chairshot  
anyway just want to post some picture up,that all..well that is life.
good day...:wavey:


----------



## Mr Gee (May 14, 2004)

Its a thumbs up from me - 

I can appreciate the hard graft that went into this project - 

This would look killer on british roads !!


----------



## Gordon Adam (Sep 13, 2004)

WHY???
Its down to personal taste but i would rather drive about in a saxo uke:


----------



## saurus (Jan 7, 2007)

cbljkkj said:


> KNIGHT 7:
> 
> Did you obtain a show-car license for your car? With that wide-body work, it's nowhere near legal on our Malaysian roads. A+ for effort but the rear arch design could be better. All the best.



what show car license are you referring to ? Is there such a thing in the first place ? 


opcorn:


----------

